# Грыжа до 8 мм в пояснично-крестцовом отделе



## Dmitry. Naturin (19 Июл 2020)

Добрый день! Хотелось бы услышать хоть какое то мнение на свою проблему. Сразу оговорюсь, что информации будет мало. 
Пару месяцев назад начал чувствовать непонятные ощущения в левой ноге, а имеено при долгой ходьбе начанало болеть нога. Слегка немела и болело в районе ягодицы. Приходилось присаживаться на корточки секунд на 5 и потом становилось легче. Но бывали дни, что прям больно ходить, но терпимо. Начал вспоминать от чего могло так быть и прикинул, что прыгал с ребёнком на батуте и неудачно упал на копчик. Сходил в травпункт, рентген и итог переломом нет. Мазал вольтарен и все. 
Через две недельки пошёл к хирургу, потому, что вспомнил, что таскал мешки с цементом. Итог, хирургу решил, что воспалились связки и сказал продолжать мазать вольтарен и добавил таблетки противовоспалительные(не помню какие). 
Спустя ещё неделю решил сходить к неврологу ибо начал подозревать грыжу. Отправили на КТ, прописали витамины и противовоспалительны(коксикаб или как то так). Итог КТ, грыжа до 8 мм(и это вся информация от невролога), что то ещё сказала корешки не задеты. Врач посоветовала подождать ещё три месяца, сделать МРТ и посмотреть динамику, прописала ещё витамины и спрей артрозилен, а и ещё электрофорез с каким то препаратом. Так врач ничего не говорила, что с этой грыже делать, сам выпытывал на счёт лфк. Усвоил, что бег вредно. 

Что на данный момент: сидеть могу, лежать могу, исключил резкие движения, спина не беспокоит, только ягодица левая при движении, слегка немеет нога при начале ходьбы, ходить могу, но теперь постоянно боюсь, и так же пока не заболить бедро. Начал делать простейшие упражнения для спины, чтобы без боли какой либо. Забыл добавить невролог стучал молоточком, тыкала иголкой(кстати больно), и стоял на коленях на стуле, сказала, что рефлексы в норме. Единственное печалит, что психосоматика возьмёт свое и начну придумывать(это я умею и практикую). Из сопутствоещего сколеоз и курение. Вес 88, рост 183. Раньше спина не беспокоило. 

Так вот в чем вопросы:
1)до 8 мм, это как вообще? 2мм и 7мм попадают в этот диапазон, но это разные размеры;
2)есть ли смысл ждать три месяца или же уже начинать трясти нашу родную медицину?;
3)что лучше остеопат или мануальщик, а то нашёл себе хороших, теперь думаю кого выбрать, а то платить обоим жирно, но если нужны оба, то выберу обоих? 
4)ну и самое больное это футбол, как теперь играть в лфл, ибо бегаю, веду борьбу, прыгаю?;
5) почему так резко, считай за 2-3 месяца, тут некоторые терпят адскую боль годами? ;
6)так же хотел бы узнать, почему не направили к нейрохирургу на консультацию, а сказали подождать 3 месяца? 
7) ну и я собираюсь делать мрт раньше, чем через три месяца, поэтому интересно мнение по поводу моих действий в целом. 

Спасибо!


----------



## La murr (19 Июл 2020)

@Dmitry. Naturin, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

